# Under gravel filter?



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey guys. My under-gravel filter hasn't seemed to be working, I think. It doesn't spray bubbles like it used to. In fact, I don't think there are any bubbles, even after replacing the air stone AND carbon filter. Help?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

air-driven UG filter? Check the air pump (plugged in, blowing air?), the check valve (is it backwards? plugged? if no check valve, check for water in the line), the gang valve (leaks and plugs), the air line (for water, holes, or white crust plug). Clean all plugs with vinegar or lime-a-way. Take the air line and put it just below the water's surface and see if you get bubbles, drop it lower and lower and see if it stops before it reaches the bottom. In this case, you likely have a problem with the pump, like a rip in the diaphragm. Replace or repair the pump.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

emc7 said:


> air-driven UG filter? Check the air pump (plugged in, blowing air?), the check valve (is it backwards? plugged? if no check valve, check for water in the line), the gang valve (leaks and plugs), the air line (for water, holes, or white crust plug). Clean all plugs with vinegar or lime-a-way. Take the air line and put it just below the water's surface and see if you get bubbles, drop it lower and lower and see if it stops before it reaches the bottom. In this case, you likely have a problem with the pump, like a rip in the diaphragm. Replace or repair the pump.


Okay, thanks. Will do.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sounds like a diaphram problem..pump needs to be rebuilt..kits should be available at local shops or foster and smith.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Instead of fixing it you could also buy a new one while you wait for the parts to fix the old one to arrive. Makes sure that your fish stay happy


----------

